# Tutorial Contest Winner December 2007: QTAllStarGurl



## user79 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations to Specktra member *QTAllStarGurl* for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. *QTAllStarGurl *will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, *QTAllStarGurl *, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out QTAllStarGurl's winning tutorial by clicking here


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations girl!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 4, 2008)

thank you soo much evryone!!! <3 u guys!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 4, 2008)

congratz!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 4, 2008)

Good job, girl!


----------



## nunu (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! I loved your tut.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 4, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!​


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 4, 2008)

CONgrats! that's a great look and your tutorial was wonderful. Go ahead superstar with your face on the home page. lol feel like a celebrity yet?!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_CONgrats! that's a great look and your tutorial was wonderful. Go ahead superstar with your face on the home page. lol feel like a celebrity yet?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i sure doo...woot woot!!!

Thanks evry1


----------



## delidee32 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations girl!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot Look!! This look also looks great with nile e/s


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2008)

congratulations, I LOVE this look!!!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 5, 2008)

thank u evry1!!! 

nd tsukiyomi i luv ur new avatar!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 6, 2008)

i loved that tut! I may try the look out !!!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## snowflakes (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 6, 2008)

your makeup is hot!!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Jan 6, 2008)

this is lovely..i enjoyed your tutorial..eat more beans....


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_this is lovely..i enjoyed your tutorial..eat more beans...._

 
LMAO!!! oh gosh i love those things...so yummy...but they make me go nuts lol


----------



## lipshock (Jan 6, 2008)

I love it!  I am so happy you won!


----------



## frocher (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 7, 2008)

:congrats:


----------



## redambition (Jan 7, 2008)

congratulations


----------

